# naughty city names,street names,places



## dragonfan (Apr 13, 2007)

since i saw that picture of cummings i want you all to share a naughty name of a city a place a street name or anything you can think of.


----------



## Magica (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.wankerscorner.com/

EDIT:  Just noticed this on the bottom of that page:


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 13, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> http://www.wankerscorner.com/
> 
> EDIT:Â Â Just noticed this on the bottom of that page:



that's fucking funny it cracks me up


----------



## Iveechan (Apr 13, 2007)

Manassas, Virginia.


----------



## yak (Apr 13, 2007)

Mocha, which reads as 'urine' in russian.

[edit] oops, mistaken naughty for nasty..


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 13, 2007)

Iveechan said:
			
		

> Manassas, Virginia.





			
				yak said:
			
		

> Mocha, which reads as 'urine' in russian.



oh christ now that sounds naughty a lot.but damn those are weird.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 13, 2007)

There's this street near my college called Penistone Walk... Oh how I laughed.

There's a couple of places in London too, including St. John's Wood and Cockfosters.

There are several more that I encountered recently but I can't remember any


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 13, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> There's this street near my college called Penistone Walk... Oh how I laughed.
> 
> There's a couple of places in London too, including St. John's Wood and Cockfosters.
> 
> There are several more that I encountered recently but I can't remember any



ROFLMFAO damn now those are strange but really weird but i have to say those are naughty


----------



## emptyF (Apr 13, 2007)

fort wayne, IN (my hometown) sports a Harry Balls Dr.  this sign was stolen so many times that it was officially changed to read H. Balls Dr.  Harry Balls was an actual person and former mayor of Fort Wayne.  how could you not vote for him?


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 13, 2007)

emptyF said:
			
		

> fort wayne, IN (my hometown) sports a Harry Balls Dr.Â Â this sign was stolen so many times that it was officially changed to read H. Balls Dr.Â Â Harry Balls was an actual person and former mayor of Fort Wayne.Â Â how could you not vote for him?



that's strange but why would they steal it so easily.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 13, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> emptyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All it takes is a screw (or a hatchet)... isn't there a Gnaw Bone, IN?

Also I have a picture of a street called Butt's Wynd in St. Andrews, Scotland (I believe)


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 13, 2007)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO that's a naughty one but i had to get a good laugh of that.it's so
amusing that these places gets naughty names.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 13, 2007)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> Also I have a picture of a street called Butt's Wynd in St. Andrews, Scotland (I believe)



Strangely enough I never really noticed the hilarity of that street name even though I lived there for four years - but the street does house the IT Services department, so you could say it was very appropriate.

There's a place up the coast called Blowup Nose, which isn't dodgy as such but sounds fantastic.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 13, 2007)

There's also this tourist attraction here in england that I went to once, which is called The Devil's Arsehole.

It's this massive cave, with a stream or something running through it, and at certain times of the year it floods, and before it does wind is drawn through this crevasse at the back and makes a huge fart noise.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 13, 2007)

There used to be a fondu restraunt in my town called "G's Pot"
but every time i see the street "Sexsmith" I crack up ^.=.^ *giggles*


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 14, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> There used to be a fondu restraunt in my town called "G's Pot"
> but every time i see the street "Sexsmith" I crack up ^.=.^ *giggles*



ROFLMFAO


----------



## Aheria (Apr 15, 2007)

In Michigan, I rerember "Big beaver road"

Guess what exit you took to get to that, off the highway? Why exit 69.

I just wish I was making that up.

My mate rerembers "Big bone lick" from Kentucky... its a state park.


----------



## Arsonos (Apr 15, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking

Teh ultimate.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 15, 2007)

The best bit about that town - the traffic safety sign under its name saying "Bitte - nicht so schnell!"


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 15, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> sunshyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i didn't know that street but i've seen some really weird streets here like pine street and clement av sounds like cement av XD


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 15, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> There's also this tourist attraction here in england that I went to once, which is called The Devil's Arsehole.
> 
> It's this massive cave, with a stream or something running through it, and at certain times of the year it floods, and before it does wind is drawn through this crevasse at the back and makes a huge fart noise.



what kind of name is that option sounds like a devils butt iin the road



			
				Aheria said:
			
		

> In Michigan, I rerember "Big beaver road"
> 
> Guess what exit you took to get to that, off the highway? Why exit 69.
> 
> ...



i don't know if i have heard of that one XD



			
				Arsonos said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking
> 
> Teh ultimate.



LMAO


----------



## Syz (Apr 15, 2007)

how can anyone forget about Dildo, Newfoundland?


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 16, 2007)

Syz said:
			
		

> how can anyone forget about Dildo, Newfoundland?



LMAO


----------



## firefox_b (Apr 21, 2007)

Pennsylvania has towns called Blue Ball and Intercourse.  In Intercourse, they sell T-shirts and hats with the legend, "I love Intercourse!"  Intercourse here refers to the convergence of roads, of course...


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 22, 2007)

firefox_b said:
			
		

> Pennsylvania has towns called Blue Ball and Intercourse.Â Â In Intercourse, they sell T-shirts and hats with the legend, "I love Intercourse!"Â Â Intercourse here refers to the convergence of roads, of course...



XD now thats very odd


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 22, 2007)

Steve says: Pee Pee, OH,Buttzville, NJ,Assawoman, VI,Hellhole Bay, SC
Steve says: Fanny Street in Cardiff
Steve says: Say, isn't Newark an anagram of Wanker?
Steve says: Ask anyone from Leek Town in Staffordshire where "Dog Shit Alley" is and they will tell you.  No joke.
Steve says: Oh, there's Dogging Lane and Krappe Street too

my friend on MSN had these before i ROFLed hard.


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 22, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muff,_County_Donegal

Get your fill of Irish Muff


----------



## RailRide (Apr 22, 2007)

Intercourse, PA is also near "Paradise Gap"

The former makes the latter funny 

---PCJ, who works on a street named "Hoe"


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 22, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muff,_County_Donegal
> 
> Get your fill of Irish Muff



XD



			
				RailRide said:
			
		

> Intercourse, PA is also near "Paradise Gap"
> 
> The former makes the latter funny
> 
> ---PCJ, who works on a street named "Hoe"



LOL that one is weird but amusing.


----------



## Os (Apr 22, 2007)

I've actually been to Hell, Michigan.  Took church street past grave street to get there.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 22, 2007)

Just a "short" list of some particularily roffle UK place names...
Sauce

Ardgay (Ross & Cromarty, UK)
Bachelors Bump (Essex, UK)
Badgers Mount (Kent, UK)
Ballsbridge (Dublin, Ireland)
Bell End (near Lickey End) (Wales, UK)
Black Braes [pronounced: Bras] (Northumberland, UK)
Bloody Bush (Northumberland, UK)
Boggy Bottom (Abbots Langley, Herts, UK)
Bottom Boat (West Yorkshire, UK)
Brown Willy (Cornwall, UK)
Bullyhole Bottom (Monmouthshire, Wales, UK)
Bummers Hill (Hertfordshire, UK)
Butt of Lewis (Hebrides, Scotland, UK)
Charles Bottom (Devon, UK)
Chorlton Cum Hardy ( Lancs, UK)
Cock Alley (Calow, UK)
Cock Bridge (Hope, Derbyshire, UK)
Cock Green (near Braintree, UK) 
Cock Law (Northumberland, UK)
Cock of Arran (Isle of Arran, Scotland, UK)
Cockermouth (West Lake District, Cumbria. UK)
Cockermouth (Cornwall, UK)
Cockernhoe (near Luton, UK)
Cocking (Sussex, UK)
Crackpot (North Yorkshire, UK)
Crapstone (Devon, UK)
Devil's Dyke (West Sussex, UK)
Devil's Lapful (Northumberland, UK)
Effin (Limerick, Ireland) [Funny, because it's Ireland]
Faggot (Northumberland, UK)
Gay Street (Sussex. UK)
Gay Town (Co Donegal, Ireland)
Gays Hill (Cornwall, UK)
Golden Balls (Oxfordshire, UK)
Hardhorn (Lancs, UK)
Hole Bottom (Yorkshire, UK)
Horneyman (Kent, UK)
Maidenhead (uk)
Muff (County Donegal, Ireland)
Nasty (near Stevenage, Herts, UK)
No Place (Co Durham UK)
Nob End (South Lancashire, UK)
Nobber (County Meath, Ireland)
Nomansland (Devonshire, Herts, Wilts, UK)
Pantycacklode (Monmouthshire, UK)
Penistone (Sth Yorkshire, UK)
Pett Bottom (Kent, UK)
Pratts Bottom (Orpington, Kent, UK)
Prickwillow (England)
Pussy Creak (Ireland)
Ramsbottom (Lancs, UK)
Sallyâ€™s Bottom, Cornwall, UK)
Sandyballs (New Forest, UK)
Sandy Bottom (Cornwall, UK)
Shittington, (Bedfordshire, UK)
Six Mile Bottom (Cambridge, UK) 
Skirl Naked (Northumberland, UK)
Slackbottom (Yorkshire, UK)
Tarty (Aberdeenshire, Scotland, UK)
Tarts Hill (Flintshire, Wales, UK)
Thong (hamlet in Kent, UK)
Three Cocks (nr Hay-on-Wye, Wales, UK)
Thundergay (Isle of Arran, Scotland, UK) 
Titcomb (near Inkpen, Berkshire, UK)
Titley (Herefordshire, UK)
Titty Hill (Sussex, UK)
Titty Ho (a road in Raunds, Northamptonshire, England)
Trotters Bottom (Potters Bar, Herts, UK)
Turkey Cock Lane (Colchester, Essex, UK)
Twatt (Orkney Islands, Scotland, UK)
Twatt (Shetland Islands, Scotland, UK) [the most northernly Twatt in the U.K.]
Ugley with an Ugley Green (Essex, UK)
Upper Dicker & Lower Dicker (East Sussex, UK)
Wetwang (East Yorkshire, UK)
Wideopen (Newcastle, UK)
Willey (Herefordshire, UK)

*whew* Long list...
But that's just a selection... albeit a not-very-concise selection.Â Â But they're all pretty funny.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 22, 2007)

hakumeiookami said:
			
		

> Just a "short" list of some particularily roffle UK place names...
> Sauce
> 
> Ardgay (Ross & Cromarty, UK)
> ...



ROFLMFAO those are really funny.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 23, 2007)

Dick St. in Greensboro North Carolina is the best one I can remember.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 23, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Dick St. in Greensboro North Carolina is the best one I can remember.



LMAO good one.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL! well in Newfoundland (were I'm from)  theres a small list of dirty named citys.. I cant remeber 2 off the top of my head, Dildo and Cumbychance. Always cracks me up. In Waterloo there is also a beaver mead road, though some kids made the D a T... Got a little kick out of that one too... oh and in Tweed theres Bogart road...


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 23, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> LOL! well in Newfoundland (were I'm from)Â Â theres a small list of dirty named citys.. I cant remeber 2 off the top of my head, Dildo and Cumbychance. Always cracks me up. In Waterloo there is also a beaver mead road, though some kids made the D a T... Got a little kick out of that one too... oh and in Tweed theres Bogart road...



LMAO but you should tell them to everyone.


----------



## izartist (Apr 23, 2007)

Climax (Minnesota, US)* just down the road from is Fertile, MN ... the famous newspaper headline about a fatal car accident...."Fertile Woman Dies in Climax"


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 23, 2007)

izartist said:
			
		

> Climax (Minnesota, US)* just down the road from is Fertile, MN ... the famous newspaper headline about a fatal car accident...."Fertile Woman Dies in Climax"



ROFLMFAO that one is funny


----------



## boku (Apr 23, 2007)

Rim Street, Boise, ID


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 24, 2007)

boku said:
			
		

> Rim Street, Boise, ID



that one i did not know about.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 30, 2007)

Intercourse, PA.


----------



## Monster Tamer (Apr 30, 2007)

Eromanga, Australia. From japanese, the name translates to "Erotic comic". The place where all fanboys wanna go. XD

Also Liverpool, England. Nobody can change my mind that this is the birthplace of vore. Say it out loud and you'll get the point.


----------



## dragonfan (May 1, 2007)

Monster Tamer said:
			
		

> Eromanga, Australia. From japanese, the name translates to "Erotic comic". The place where all fanboys wanna go. XD
> 
> Also Liverpool, England. Nobody can change my mind that this is the birthplace of vore. Say it out loud and you'll get the point.



XD but i have never heard of the one down in australia


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (May 6, 2007)

Well, I renember a certain Jackass episode when Johnny Knoxville visited a neighborhood within the Town of Greenwich in Connecticut called Mianus ("Is Mianus a big place?")...


----------



## valolove1975 (May 6, 2007)

Crapo Street in Alpena, MI, lol.


----------



## dragonfan (May 7, 2007)

valolove1975 said:
			
		

> Crapo Street in Alpena, MI, lol.



ROFL


----------



## DPAK (May 7, 2007)

Out of all of these gems and no one has mentioned Pussy, France?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pussy%2C_France

There's also a Gay St in Kannapolis, NC.


----------



## Sukebepanda (May 8, 2007)

I used to live in Cumming, GA.. nice name 'eh? =D


----------



## dragonfan (May 8, 2007)

Sukebepanda said:
			
		

> I used to live in Cumming, GA.. nice name 'eh? =D



ROFL


----------



## XNexusDragonX (May 8, 2007)

Not totally on topic, though I did once come across the name Spooforth at one point. Unfortunately I realised it was a typo and was supposed to be spelt Spofforth. Ah well, still funny at the time. ^. .^


----------



## dragonfan (May 8, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Not totally on topic, though I did once come across the name Spooforth at one point. Unfortunately I realised it was a typo and was supposed to be spelt Spofforth. Ah well, still funny at the time. ^. .^



ROFLMFAO that one is amusing and funny.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 30, 2007)

DPAK said:
			
		

> Out of all of these gems and no one has mentioned Pussy, France?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pussy%2C_France
> 
> There's also a Gay St in Kannapolis, NC.



what are they thinking over there.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Giles_F_Ahrun said:
			
		

> Well, I renember a certain Jackass episode when Johnny Knoxville visited a neighborhood within the Town of Greenwich in Connecticut called Mianus ("Is Mianus a big place?")...



lol



			
				Sukebepanda said:
			
		

> I used to live in Cumming, GA.. nice name 'eh? =D



i think so too


----------



## Esplender (Jul 30, 2007)

My friend went past a Cockburn St. at one point.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> My friend went past a Cockburn St. at one point.



LMAO


----------



## Ignigeno (Jul 31, 2007)

Near where I live there's a little road called Slowcockhill. =D


----------



## Fox Glove (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.thatsweird.net/facts9.shtml
I praticularly like Cunt, Spain.
Oh and Dildo Canada.
Dong Rack ain't too bad either.
Seymen and Sexmoan, and Wank and Wankendorf, Wankum and Turdo, Tittybong, Shag Island (I want to go there), Wet Beaver Creek, god there's no end to the giggles.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 31, 2007)

"Shittington, (Bedfordshire, UK)"

That's ShiLLington, thank you never much.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 31, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> http://www.thatsweird.net/facts9.shtml
> I praticularly like Cunt, Spain.
> Oh and Dildo Canada.
> Dong Rack ain't too bad either.
> Seymen and Sexmoan, and Wank and Wankendorf, Wankum and Turdo, Tittybong, Shag Island (I want to go there), Wet Beaver Creek, god there's no end to the giggles.



It's actually Dildo, Newfoundland.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 31, 2007)

Ignigeno said:
			
		

> Near where I live there's a little road called Slowcockhill. =D



now that one is creepy



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> http://www.thatsweird.net/facts9.shtml
> I praticularly like Cunt, Spain.
> Oh and Dildo Canada.
> Dong Rack ain't too bad either.
> Seymen and Sexmoan, and Wank and Wankendorf, Wankum and Turdo, Tittybong, Shag Island (I want to go there), Wet Beaver Creek, god there's no end to the giggles.



shag island i never heard of that one and what's wankendorf.



			
				Janglur said:
			
		

> "Shittington, (Bedfordshire, UK)"
> 
> That's ShiLLington, thank you never much.



LOL



			
				Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true on that silver.


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 1, 2007)

Coming back from MFF in '03 my friends and I went through Paw Paw (MI) to get to Climax, Michigan.

Yeah, we had to Paw Paw first. :3


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 1, 2007)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> Coming back from MFF in '03 my friends and I went through Paw Paw (MI) to get to Climax, Michigan.
> 
> Yeah, we had to Paw Paw first. :3



ROFL that is quite amusing.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, alot more naughty named locales then I though. o.o Sorry, I can't contribute. XD


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 1, 2007)

Dr.Wilopolis said:
			
		

> Wow, alot more naughty named locales then I though. o.o Sorry, I can't contribute. XD



go right ahead and contribute i don't mind.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 1, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Dr.Wilopolis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know any other than Bangkok. But that's not good enough.


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 1, 2007)

Dr.Wilopolis said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's alright i understand and i am not one bit mad at all.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 1, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Dr.Wilopolis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good.  But, hey, some of these are really good.


----------



## RatchetSly (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned all the town names in Newfoundland yet? Such as Dildo, Nfld?


----------



## webkilla (Aug 1, 2007)

danish city name:


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 2, 2007)

RatchetSly said:
			
		

> Has anyone mentioned all the town names in Newfoundland yet? Such as Dildo, Nfld?



i believe so ratchet i've seen a few post that one



			
				webkilla said:
			
		

> danish city name:



what does that one mean in english as i do not understand danish


----------



## Peking (Aug 6, 2007)

I know some funny place names here in Finland.

In Lapland there is a street called Paska-Avenue. It means Shit-Avenue in English. xP In a local newspaper there was an article about a man who lives in that street. He said that the street sign has been stolen many times and wherever he writes his address he is told to stop joking and write the real address.

At school a classmate said that near his summer cottage there is a place called Pornovuori, "Porn Mountain". xP He also told about a lake called Paskalampi, "Shit pond". Another classmate said her summer cottage is near a lake called SiittimenjÃ¤rvi, "Penis lake".

Finland is a naughty country...


----------



## webkilla (Aug 6, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> webkilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the funny one is "knudshoved" - nut shoved...


and in denmark we got three small towns, not far from each other called

Tarm, Lem and RÃ¸vede - translation: Bowel, Dick and Assed


----------



## Annodam (Aug 6, 2007)

Some Finnish Citys/Towns

''Karkkila'' (Candyland Or So)
''Vammala'' (Something Like Disability)
''Helsinki'' (Hell sikni)
''Varkaus'' (Theft)


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 6, 2007)

Peking said:
			
		

> I know some funny place names here in Finland.
> 
> In Lapland there is a street called Paska-Avenue. It means Shit-Avenue in English. xP In a local newspaper there was an article about a man who lives in that street. He said that the street sign has been stolen many times and wherever he writes his address he is told to stop joking and write the real address.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA ROFL that stuff is funny.



			
				webkilla said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD



			
				Annodam said:
			
		

> Some Finnish Citys/Towns
> 
> ''Karkkila'' (Candyland Or So)
> ''Vammala'' (Something Like Disability)
> ...



XD


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

There's a city called Climax.


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 7, 2007)

jesuslistenstoblackmetal said:
			
		

> There's a city called Climax.



i think someone mentioned that one


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 7, 2007)

XD I live off a street called 'Morehead'
It's funny stuff. Strange names in florida..


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 7, 2007)

FuzzyPinkRaptor said:
			
		

> XD I live off a street called 'Morehead'
> It's funny stuff. Strange names in florida..



what area in florida and that is different


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 7, 2007)

Mid west coast of Florida, and For some more humor there is a catholic church and a sunday school/daycare on it. XD. Food for thought..


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 8, 2007)

FuzzyPinkRaptor said:
			
		

> Mid west coast of Florida, and For some more humor there is a catholic church and a sunday school/daycare on it. XD. Food for thought..



i don't know if i have been around that area in florida.


----------



## AbyssalScizzors (Aug 9, 2007)

The most of the city names I was gona say were allready said.. (Pussy, Fucking..)

But not this one:
Condom
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condom%2C_Gers


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 9, 2007)

AbyssalScizzors said:
			
		

> The most of the city names I was gona say were allready said.. (Pussy, Fucking..)
> 
> But not this one:
> Condom
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condom%2C_Gers



where is that one located and i think that is one of the weirdest names ever.


----------



## Sibyll (Aug 9, 2007)

I know that in PA we have Intercourse i always got a kick out of that i did.

~sibyll~


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Dildo, Newfoundland AND Labrador, actually.

There's also a Dildo Key in Florida, named for the Dildo Cactus. Now that's one kind of dildo I don't think I wanna get to know.


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 9, 2007)

Sibyll said:
			
		

> I know that in PA we have Intercourse i always got a kick out of that i did.
> 
> ~sibyll~



LMAO



			
				scythemouse said:
			
		

> Dildo, Newfoundland AND Labrador, actually.
> 
> There's also a Dildo Key in Florida, named for the Dildo Cactus. Now that's one kind of dildo I don't think I wanna get to know.



that is one odd name down there and i wouldn't either


----------



## dragonfan (Oct 10, 2007)

say isn't park avenue a anagram of krap.


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 10, 2007)

Over in my little country we have this place called Het kut plein, which is translated to.. Vagina square... and on this *Vagina square* there is this huge statue of masturbating woman.. i should photograph this for you all 

we also have this school called.. The kut.. lol,

and i know a woman which is called Hannie Zaad which married to a guy named Peter wil, so the new name of the woman is Hannie wil zaad... If you translate this you will get something like, Hannie wants seed. just lol :wink:


----------



## dragonfan (Oct 10, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> Over in my little country we have this place called Het kut plein, which is translated to.. Vagina square... and on this *Vagina square* there is this huge statue of masturbating woman.. i should photograph this for you all
> 
> we also have this school called.. The kut.. lol,
> 
> and i know a woman which is called Hannie Zaad which married to a guy named Peter wil, so the new name of the woman is Hannie wil zaad... If you translate this you will get something like, Hannie wants seed. just lol :wink:



that's pretty amusing and i think that is funny.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.bungholeliquors.com/

Spotted one of their shops whilst wondering around Salem, Mass.


----------



## dragonfan (Oct 11, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> http://www.bungholeliquors.com/
> 
> Spotted one of their shops whilst wondering around Salem, Mass.



that's a odd one i've never heard of that one


----------

